# Suns' new trio shows excitement



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Smiles and laughs framed the table at which Vince Carter, Marcin Gortat and Mickael Pietrus sat on Monday afternoon as they were introduced as the newest members of the Suns organization.
> 
> 
> In between expressing their excitement about the potential of the team and what they plan to bring to the lineup, the trio engaged in playful banter and even deadpanned about Steve Nash.
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...phoenix-suns-new-trio-welcomes-challenge.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gortat has a new lease on life, that's for sure.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Already loving the chemistry and off the court part of this acquisition. They seem like good guys, and great personalities. Which this team has always been known for.

Curious to see if we keep Carter and try to resign him on the cheap. Or trade him off and try rebuilding on the fly WITH nash


----------

